# Smoker



## fatboy (Feb 19, 2016)

This is from one of my inspectors;

"This is the wood smoker at __________ Shopping Center. Un-insulated wood fired appliance. Maybe 6" from a combustible wall. Under a roof. 6" heavy gauge steel flue connected with a custom tin foil adapter to a 4" single wall gas flue, sealed with duct tape to stop the grease dribbles, the unused branch sealed off with duct tape, going thru the roof with a 8" double wall gas flue....."


----------

